# Feeling the pressure, how about you?



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

We moved late fall and have had so much to do at the new homestead that a garden didn't get put in. I haven't canned a darn thing in a year! I can just go buy fruits and veggies, and meat, at local stands to can. I'm ok with that this year but I still need to find the time to do it. And I already missed strawberry season. ARGH!

Anyone else getting that panicked feeling that you either aren't prepared for things or are falling behind again? It exhausts me. If I just put that worry into canning I'd be in a better position.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I feel the same way. New place is coming along but not fast enough for me. We have one kid fixing to start college and is taking all my time (and money!!) getting her ready. We didn't get a garden in on time since we are working on the new place in our "spare" time and it got to hot. The only thing I've canned this year is some kidney beans that we grew in 2012. It's just been to darn hot to can. 105+ is NOT canning weather.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

same here. garden did zip. just going to save a lot and buy cheap canned goods and be done with this year. no point . Mu problem is the problems in the world this week. Has me very worried. Store more water. Bought a big bag or rice ans one of bean put them in jars. Just dont feel right about what going on


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I started moving into my new place a couple of months ago. I'm about to make ANOTHER 3 state trip to go pick up another load tomorrow. Moving a farm is nothing like moving a house. Especially when a lot of that farm involves bees! I have bee hives that I can't move until this fall because it is too danged hot. 

Trying to figure out where I want the dandy new rock pile I'll be creating as I bust up the garden. Plowed a few rows this week between the rain storms. No fencing here at all either of course. Need to plant 10 acres to clover this fall, build a barn and pens, raised beds and a greenhouse. Oh, and plant an orchard, berries and grapes.

I feel your pain.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

For this year, just get your garden spot(s) ready for next spring, so you're not scrambling then


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am in the process of buying my first home (on my own) and God willing will close at the end of August.

I have 4 raised beds and 6 pots at a friends house that is 10 min away from where I live now, but will be 25 min away from my new home. 
No worries....I can swing by her house on my way to work.
My little beds are doing well so far. Heavy w/ tomatoes so I am hoping for a decent harvest.
25 San Marzono plants, 8 Beef Stake, 5 Zebra Stripe heirlooms.

My panic is I gave everything away. I have no 'food storage' right now.

Once I get into my home, the week I move, I also start Real Estate School.
And I work 2 jobs.

First thing I will do is lay out the back yard. 
Where I will put in beds.
Where I will plant fruit trees.
Where I will put in a coop for 4ish birds.

Once my beds at my friends house are done producing, I will move the soil and beds to my place.

I am so excited about all this work I could split in half.
Which would be helpful, cause there would be 2 of me!! LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

TxMex said:


> I started moving into my new place a couple of months ago. I'm about to make ANOTHER 3 state trip to go pick up another load tomorrow. Moving a farm is nothing like moving a house. Especially when a lot of that farm involves bees! I have bee hives that I can't move until this fall because it is too danged hot.
> 
> Trying to figure out where I want the dandy new rock pile I'll be creating as I bust up the garden. Plowed a few rows this week between the rain storms. No fencing here at all either of course. Need to plant 10 acres to clover this fall, build a barn and pens, raised beds and a greenhouse. Oh, and plant an orchard, berries and grapes.
> 
> I feel your pain.


I haven't seen you around in a while (ST) and wondered where you went??
Now I know you are a busy lady moving all over God's Green Earth!!!
Congrats to you!!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> For this year, just get your garden spot(s) ready for next spring, so you're not scrambling then


You're right, this is a very good idea. Currently we are battling a squirrel living in the barn who poops everywhere, and raccoons trying to get into the chicken coop. Gardening (properly!) is not my strength. I just toss seeds out and how I get some food :facepalm: I know, I know, not a great way at all to do this! I hope to actually learn more this time to yield better/more crops. 

And good for you Laura! It sounds like you have a great plan going, even if you do need a second of you to get it done


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a garden, but, not doing well, again this year, guessing just too hot. I'm in mid SC, we've had temps over for more than 6 weeks now, very little rain, I do have drip irrigation, but not helping much, so not a lot to put up & with all the craziness going on it's got me worried. Will just have to depend on a local Farm Store for veggies, raw milk & butter & farmer friends for meats (all pasture raised) & resort to canned goods. Am trying to increase preps as well & also get extra seeds for next year.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I haven't seen you around in a while (ST) and wondered where you went??
> Now I know you are a busy lady moving all over God's Green Earth!!!
> Congrats to you!!


I don't go to ST any more as I'm no longer single 

LOL....I'm normally moving all over God's Green Earth. I'm just really tired of trying to move stuff with me. I see that you are doing the same.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Do not try to do everything at once. If you do, you will likely not do anything well. By all means prepare your garden plot for next year. Then spend the fall and winter making plans for your place. Do a 1st year, 2nd year, etc. plan because even next year you need to stay focused to accomplish your 1st year plan. 

I really think having a long term plan helps keep you focused instead of having a shotgun approach. Year one, prepare garden and plant fruit trees. That sounds simple, but if you need to improve the soil and install irrigation, then its not. Also, if in year two you plan to have animals you'll need to make a capital investment in fences and shelters. During year one you have the opportunity to keep your eyes open for free fencing or shelters to give you a head start on year two or failing finding free you have a year to save for those items.

We made the mistake of trying to do it all immediately and ended up having to move due to dh being totally burned out and hating every second of the work.

I also found by trying to do everything at once I wasn't making good use of what I did grow. I didn't have the time and energy to pick and process my crops.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to Missouri, Tex Mex


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

ceresone said:


> Welcome to Missouri, Tex Mex


Thank you. I've lived in Missouri off and on, so I'm not completely new. I've always liked it up here. Hard to tell much difference between here and Texas this year though....dang it is hot!

I agree. Very first thing is to get your perennials established. My honey has gone to go pick up an auger for the tractor today. Sure does make digging holes for fruit trees easier! Also we will be building a shed for the new milk cow this week. I found the sweetest little Jersey. Just love her little dished face. She comes pre-spoiled rotten  That auger will make my life much easier installing the uprights for the shed.

It has been so hot until the last couple of days that we haven't been able to do much of anything outside, so we have been keeping a close eye on craigslist looking for good deals on equipment we are going to need for the things we need to get done.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I took the emotional strain off by buying canned food. Now anything from the garden we do not eat fresh I can freeze or dehydrate it, and it is a bonus.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

All great ideas! And Ann, I can totally see how someone could burn out fast. We have so much to do - but we've already done a ton since we moved in. We did make getting our chickens and their safe place all set up a high priority. They should be laying eggs this month or next  Our fruit trees are in, but I don't think our berry bushes will make it. I'll have to watch for some good sales now at the end of the selling season for them and try again. 
Hubby and I are deciding on where to put our garden so we can start to prep the land. We have a few spots we could use, each with pros/cons. Like for others it has been SO hot here there are nights we don't want to do anything outside. 
Now we need to get bats out of the barn. What a stinking mess they make!! Poop everywhere - gross! 
I swear I should just hire someone to help me get a handle on the weeding of all these flower gardens. It's ridiculous!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I get a lot of food from a food bank, including fresh. I did end up canning a lot yesterday, see my post http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...rgency-preparedness/555934-canning-today.html 

or go to the local farmers market. Sometimes it is wiser to let someone else with the time & equipment to do all the work, cause we only have so much time & so much energy. Specialization really is more efficient.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I think time is just flying by so fast for all of us. I've been feeling like time is going in light speed -- and I'm retired. I can't imagine if I had a family, worked, did homeschooling and sports with the kids how fast if would go now days.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> I get a lot of food from a food bank, including fresh. I did end up canning a lot yesterday, see my post http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...rgency-preparedness/555934-canning-today.html
> 
> or go to the local farmers market. Sometimes it is wiser to let someone else with the time & equipment to do all the work, cause we only have so much time & so much energy. Specialization really is more efficient.


I was just discussing this very thing earlier today. I went to a 2 day greenhouse workshop last week (awesome!). Almost everyone there was wanting to grow all the usual crops to sell at farmers markets. Also, I expect the price of blackberries to go down dramatically in the next several years as it seems everyone is planting an acre or 2 of thornless blackberries.

Everybody grows tomatoes, green beans, cucumbers, squash, corn and melons. It seems like a lot more folks that are getting close to retirement age are planning to supplement their incomes by growing for a farmers market, roadside stand or CSA. So I immediately started thinking about what the average person isn't growing. What will bring me a bigger price per pound that is more of a specialty crop. 

If the price of honey keeps going up I may swap gears and put about half my hives to making honey rather than using all of them for queen rearing.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I am definitely feeling the pressure.

We just moved (second time in 18 months), I'm still without work, we are temporarily living with family, all our preps are in storage 500 miles away. 

Now it appears fall is well and truly upon us.

With the state of things in the world today (economy,social unrest, etc).


Yeah, I'm a little anxious these days.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't feel like I'm any further ahead than my first post. LOL! Spinning my wheels, and with the social unrest it feels very important to be prepared right now. 'They' are talking about a really rough winter also.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am feeling massive pressure........


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Since I now live in an apartment my perspective on prepping has changed greatly. I'm not able to grow much and have pretty much given up on adding to preps. But the tromboncino squash decided to go crazy after basically just sitting there for months. I've put up 6 huge ones in the freezer and have 4 more coming along. The 21 peas also are producing well and I freeze them green so will have a dozen bags of them as well. I also got a great deal on green beans a month or so ago so have a dozen large bags of them frozen. In looking over my food stores, if push comes to shove but the electricity stays on, I have enough food for a year, maybe a bit longer. At my age that is more than enough. 

The only thing I'm running short on is venison, but now that I live in the big city there's no way for me to get one. I'll miss it but it's not the end of the world, and beef is coming down in price, so I'll start looking at sales.


----------



## Jollyhomestead (Sep 23, 2016)

My gardens are done for the year with the exception of a fall crop of spinach and lettuce that we can enjoy a bit longer. I didn't end up with the yields I had hoped for and will stock up on some extra canned items to fill in the gaps.

Kathie
www.jollyhomesteading.com


----------

